# What Book Are You Quiz



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I have seen this posted here. Find out what book you are by answer a few simple questions: *Book Quiz**

I'm The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner



Strong-willed but deeply confused, you are trying to come to grips with a major crisis in your life. You can see many different perspectives on the issue, but you're mostly overwhelmed with despair at what you've lost. People often have a hard time understanding you, but they have some vague sense that you must be brilliant anyway. Ultimately, you signify nothing

Click to expand...

I actually think this is a great book. No Kindle edition, unfortunately.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

bluepyramid.org said:


> *You're Siddhartha!*
> by Hermann Hesse
> You simply don't know what to believe, but you're willing to try anything once. Western values, Eastern values, hedonism and minimalism, you've spent some time in every camp. But you still don't have any idea what camp you belong in. This makes you an individualist of the highest order, but also really lonely. It's time to chill out under a tree. And realize that at least you believe in ferries.


Ferries? Like the things that take you across the water? I see them on the news sinking now and again, so I assume they are real.....


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmph!



> You're Lolita!
> by Vladimir Nabokov
> Considered by most to be depraved and immoral, you are obsessed with sex. What really tantalizes you is that which deviates from societal standards in every way, though you admit that this probably isn't the best and you're not sure what causes this desire. Nonetheless, you've done some pretty nefarious things in your life, and probably gotten caught for them. The names have been changed, but the problems are real. Please stay away from children.


Yep the quiz though I was a perv *sigh*


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

> You're _Loosely Based_
> by Storey Clayton
> "While most people haven't heard of you, you're a really good and
> interesting person. Rather clever and witty, you crack a lot of jokes about the world
> ...


this is creepy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I was Love in the Time of Cholera.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, my. This is really eerie...

I'm _The Catcher in the Rye_ (not available on Kindle, argh!)
by J.D. Salinger
Quote:
You are surrounded by phonies, and boy are you sick of them! In an ongoing struggle to search for a land without phonies, you end up running away from everything, from school to consequences. In this process, you reveal that many people in your life have suffered torments and all you really want to do is catch them as they fall. Perhaps using a baseball mitt. Your biggest fans are infamous psychotics.

-X-


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I was Love in the Time of Cholera.


ACK! So was I!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Hmmph!
> 
> Yep the quiz though I was a perv *sigh*


It's okay Chobitz. I was too.

I think it's because of the "who forbids your love" question. Since I can't marry in either state I've lived in, I said society. So apparently that makes me a pervert.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

You're The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe!
by C.S. Lewis
You were just looking for some decent clothes when everything changed quite dramatically. For the better or for the worse, it is still hard to tell. Now it seems like winter will never end and you feel cursed. Soon there will be an epic struggle between two forces in your life and you are very concerned about a betrayal that could turn the balance. If this makes it sound like you're re-enacting Christian theological events, that may or may not be coincidence. When in doubt, put your trust in zoo animals.

I do love zoo animals.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

> You're Prufrock and Other Observations!
> by T.S. Eliot
> Though you are very short and often overshadowed, your voice is poetic and lyrical. Dark and brooding, you see the world as a hopeless effort of people trying to impress other people. Though you make reference to almost everything, you've really heard enough about Michelangelo. You measure out your life with coffee spoons.


Yep, yep, yep.
Michelangelo? ROFL. My first degree was in Art History, actually.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Ferries? Like the things that take you across the water? I see them on the news sinking now and again, so I assume they are real.....


At least I am not the only one seeing Ferries


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

You're To Kill a Mockingbird!
by Harper Lee
Perceived as a revolutionary and groundbreaking person, you have changed the minds of many people. While questioning the authority around you, you've also taken a significant amount of flack. But you've had the admirable guts to persevere. There's a weird guy in the neighborhood using dubious means to protect you, but you're pretty sure it's worth it in the end. In the end, it remains unclear to you whether finches and mockingbirds get along in real life.

This was an interesting quiz. Not sure who the weird guy is though. My hubby is fairly normal


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm "I Robot" by Isaac Asimov.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think this is a valid quiz.  I think it just comes up with random books.  I can't possibly be the same book as Jim.  Right?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am "The Poisonwood Bible" by Barbara Kingsolver

I have read this book several years ago and I don't remember many details, but I do remember enjoying it immensly when I didn't think that I would.....


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gertiekindle:
You and Jim alike, hm... interesting.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kurt Vonneguts Cat's Cradle 

HUH


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Gertiekindle:
> You and Jim alike, hm... interesting.


Now that is scary! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Anju said:


> Now that is scary! LOL


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

You're Loosely Based!
by Storey Clayton
While most people haven't heard of you, you're a really good and interesting person. Rather clever and witty, you crack a lot of jokes about the world around you. You do have a serious side, however, where your interest covers the homeless and the inequalities of society. You're good at bringing people together, but they keep asking you what your name means.


Not on Kindle, Amazon reviews VERY suspect!  Where do they get these books from?
(But I do like my description )


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm...
You're Prufrock and Other Observations!
by T.S. Eliot
Though you are very short and often overshadowed, your voice is poetic and lyrical. Dark and brooding, you see the world as a hopeless effort of people trying to impress other people. Though you make reference to almost everything, you've really heard enough about Michelangelo. You measure out your life with coffee spoons


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

You're The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver

Deeply rooted in a religious background, you have since become both
isolated and schizophrenic. You were naively sure that your actions would help people,
but of course they were resistant to your message and ultimately disaster ensued. Since
you can see so many sides of the same issue, you are both wise beyond your years and
tied to worthless perspectives. If you were a type of waffle, it would be
Belgian.

I liked this book, too. I think this is hilarious, even though the first sentence is rather eerily accurate...except for the schizophrenic part. Hmm....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

ScrappingForever said:


> You're The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver
> 
> Deeply rooted in a religious background, you have since become both
> isolated and schizophrenic. You were naively sure that your actions would help people,
> ...


Yeah- this is me, too....After rereading the "why" I must admit that it is eerily accurate although I, too, disagree with the schizophrenic part....but isn't the schizophrenic themselves the last to know


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL Kay! Welcome to the schizo club!

(Hey, who said that?!?)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

ScrappingForever said:


> LOL Kay! Welcome to the schizo club!
> 
> (Hey, who said that?!?)


Thanks!!! So glad that there is more of us out there...

(What?)

(Who are you talking to?)

(Who me?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Yeah, what Jim said.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

"You're _The Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood
An outraged feminist, you have been oppressed and even silenced in
your life, fueling your fury against the society as it stands. Your role has been
strictly defined by society and you are almost certainly unsatisfied with it. You
have some vague idea of how this has come to be, but insufficient power to stop it,
let alone reverse the trend. And somehow you blame yourself for everything because
people ask you to. Beware people renaming your nation a Republic."

Huh what?

(Might as well make it a link to the book. It's only $3.95.)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine was spot on!









You're a sinner, you're a saint, you do not feel ashamed. Well, you
might feel a little ashamed of your past, but it did such a good job of teaching you
what not to do. Now you've become a devout Christian and have spent more time
ruminating on the world to come rather than worldly pleasures. Your realizations and
ability to change will bring reverence upon you despite your hedonistic transgressions.
Florida will honor you most in the end.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Holy Cow!  I never realized I was so deep.  LOL  


You're Watership Down!
by Richard Adams
Though many think of you as a bit young, even childish, you're actually incredibly deep and complex. You show people the need to rethink their assumptions, and confront them on everything from how they think to where they build their houses. You might be one of the greatest people of all time. You'd be recognized as such if you weren't always talking about talking rabbits.

Bunnies...gotta love 'em


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> You're Loosely Based!
> by Storey Clayton
> While most people haven't heard of you, you're a really good and interesting person. Rather clever and witty, you crack a lot of jokes about the world around you. You do have a serious side, however, where your interest covers the homeless and the inequalities of society. You're good at bringing people together, but they keep asking you what your name means.


Another Loosely Based here


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Holy Cow! I never realized I was so deep. LOL
> 
> You're Watership Down!
> by Richard Adams
> ...


Another Watership Down person here...

L


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

You're Jurassic Park!
by Michael Crichton
You combine all the elements of a mad scientist, a brash philosopher, a humble researcher, and a money-hungry attracter of tourists. With all these features, you could build something monumental or get chased around by your own demons. Probably both, in fact.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I've taken this 4 times and haven't seen the same set of questions yet. 

Note to Jim: if you say YES to Child at Heart and NO to Travel by Foot you get to be THHGTTG.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Note to Jim: if you say YES to Child at Heart and NO to Travel by Foot you get to be THHGTTG


Doesn't Merck make a pill for that?

(Our firewall determined that there was no work content to be had on the site, so I don't know what book I am yet. I hope to find out tonight.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You're Loosely Based!
by Storey Clayton
While most people haven't heard of you, you're a really good and interesting person. Rather clever and witty, you crack a lot of jokes about the world around you. You do have a serious side, however, where your interest covers the homeless and the inequalities of society. You're good at bringing people together, but they keep asking you what your name means.

Well, at least I am a good and interesting person.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I am The Adventures Of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain. 

_With an affinity for floating down the river, you see things in black and white. The world is strange and new to you and the more you learn about it, the less it makes sense. You probably speak with an accent and others have a hard time understanding you and an even harder time taking you seriously. Nevertheless, your adventurous spirit is admirable. You really like straw hats._


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

You're *The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy*
by Douglas Adams
Considered by many to be one of the funniest people around, you are
quite an entertainer. You've also traveled to the far reaches of what you deem possible,
often confused and unsure of yourself. Life continues to jostle you around like a marble,
but it's shown you so much of the world that you don't care. Wacky adventures continue to
lie ahead. Your favorite number is 42.

This is not me at all!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I knew I would be Poisonwood Bible before I even took the quiz....It's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

You're Anne of Green Gables!
by L.M. Montgomery
Bright, chipper, vivid, but with the emotional fortitude of cottage cheese, you make quite an impression on everyone you meet. You're impulsive, rash, honest, and probably don't have a great relationship with your parents. People hurt your feelings constantly, but your brazen honestly doesn't exactly treat others with kid gloves. Ultimately, though, you win the hearts and minds of everyone that matters. You spell your name with an E and you want everyone to know about it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ack! I'm Love in The Time of Cholera, so I'm with Jim and Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Ack! I'm Love in The Time of Cholera, so I'm with Jim and Gertie.


Worse, it was an Oprah pick. (shudder) The "sort of" hero has 622 love affairs, all the while pining for the unrequited love of his childhood.

Just remembered I said I didn't like Oprah in the quiz, so is this Oprah Book Club revenge?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Worse, it was an Oprah pick. (shudder) The "sort of" hero has 622 love affairs, all the while pining for the unrequited love of his childhood. At least I'm in good company.


I know, the Oprah kiss of death as an add on. I liked 100 Years of Solitude, but never did like this one. I think it was the yes to hot places.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I know, the Oprah kiss of death as an add on. I liked 100 Years of Solitude, but never did like this one. I think it was the yes to hot places.


With that in mind, I went back and took it again. When I answered "cold," the remaining questions changed. I ended up as _Watership Down_.

Maybe I'll try it again and make a few more changes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> With that in mind, I went back and took it again. When I answered "cold," the remaining questions changed. I ended up as _Watership Down_.


Lucky you!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Lucky you!!!


It should have been you, Jim. 

Changing my answer to the first question made me _Hamlet_. It's not so bad being the Prince of Denmark, even if I talk to skulls.

Hoping to improve my image, I took the animal quiz.



> You're a Hyena!
> You have quite a sense of humor, though many others find it derisive rather than appealing. You are perceived as being a coward, but actually have moments of great bravery and have even stood up to those much larger than yourself. You like hanging out in groups and are always making a lot of noise. Disney thinks you are an idiot.


I think I'll stop while I am not too far behind.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to stick with my first answer.  I can live with being like Jim, there are worse matches.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I'm going to stick with my first answer. I can live with being like Jim, there are worse matches.


*basks in the glow of his warmed heart cockles*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *basks in the glow of his warmed heart cockles*


622 times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> 622 times.


...and counting.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

You're Catch-22!
by Joseph Heller
Incredibly witty and funny, you have a taste for irony in all that you see. It seems that life has put you in perpetually untenable situations, and your sense of humor is all that gets you through them. These experiences have also made you an ardent pacifist, though you present your message with tongue sewn into cheek. You could coin a phrase that replaces the word "paradox" for millions of people.

"You could coin a phrase that replaces the word "paradox" for millions of people."  -  What in the heck does this mean?  It's a good thing I wasn't pegged as an intellectual type...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Ferries? Like the things that take you across the water? I see them on the news sinking now and again, so I assume they are real.....


Rolling on the floor. I think they meant that too, it's the kind of tone the Quiz's responses have.

Here's mine; the description has me rolling:
You're _The Poisonwood Bible_!
by Barbara Kingsolver
Deeply rooted in a religious background, you have since become both isolated and schizophrenic. You were naively sure that your actions would help people, but of course they were resistant to your message and ultimately disaster ensued. Since you can see so many sides of the same issue, you are both wise beyond your years and tied to worthless perspectives. If you were a type of waffle, it would be Belgian.



Still laughing...

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Betsy, we're the same!

I love being a Belgian waffle!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

You're The Hobbit!
by J.R.R. Tolkien
All you wanted was a nice cup of tea when some haggard crazy old man came into your life and told you it was time to do something with yourself. Now you're all conflicted about whether to stick with your stay-at-home lifestyle or follow this crazy person into the wild. While you're very short and a little furry, you seem to be surrounded by an even greater quantity of short folks lately. Try not to lose your ring, but keep its value in perspective!

Well at least I wasn't, whats that creature that was constantly looking for it's 'precious'?

But I do have to admit I'm between wanting to keep my stay-at-home lifestyle and the crazy old man, which by the way will be in the form of a 2-4 year old (speaking of being surrounded by short people) that I am looking to adopt! LOL.

theresam


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

"You're The Giver!
by Lois Lowry
While you grew up with a sheltered childhood, you're pretty sure everyone around you is even more sheltered. Suddenly, from out of nowhere, you were tapped on the shoulder and transported to the real world. This made you horrified by your prior upbringing and now you're tormented by how to reconcile these two lives. Ultimately, the struggle comes down to that old free will issue. Choose wisely."

That doesn't describe me at all. Not even a little bit. In fact, that's pretty much the exact opposite of my life. I had one of the most unsheltered childhoods of all my friends. (Though I do love the book.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> "You're The Giver!
> by Lois Lowry
> While you grew up with a sheltered childhood, you're pretty sure everyone around you is even more sheltered. Suddenly, from out of nowhere, you were tapped on the shoulder and transported to the real world. This made you horrified by your prior upbringing and now you're tormented by how to reconcile these two lives. Ultimately, the struggle comes down to that old free will issue. Choose wisely."
> 
> That doesn't describe me at all. Not even a little bit. In fact, that's pretty much the exact opposite of my life. I had one of the most unsheltered childhoods of all my friends. (Though I do love the book.)


Well, it does say everyone around you is even more sheltered! LOL!

And Jan, great to see there are other Belgian Waffles, which is my husband's favorite breakfast, incidentally.

Betsy


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

You're One Hundred Years of Solitude!
by Gabriel Garcia Marquez

Lonely and struggling, you've been around for a very long time. Conflict has filled most of your life and torn apart nearly everyone you know. Yet there is something majestic and even epic about your presence in the world. You love life all the more for having seen its decimation. After all, it takes a village.

Okay Kindlers, I'm going to have to admit that this description of me does resonate - even though it sounds tragic! 

The ironic thing?  I've started to read this book three times over the years, and I can never get in to it!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I don't think this is a valid quiz. I think it just comes up with random books. I can't possibly be the same book as Jim. Right?


I agree! I too was the same...hmmmm...must be faulty somehow! (Insert Jim's comment about me being the faulty one) Not me, the test!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

So is this test more insightful than the Meyers Briggs typology test in the other thread?!?!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

BambiB said:


> I agree! I too was the same...hmmmm...must be faulty somehow! (Insert Jim's comment about me being the faulty one) Not me, the test!


I'm the same too, I had a drink and it was much better.....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> You're Alice's Adventures in Wonderland!
> by Lewis Carroll
> After stumbling down the wrong turn in life, you've had your mind opened to a number of strange and curious things. As life grows curiouser and curiouser, you have to ask yourself what's real and what's the picture of illusion. Little is coming to your aid in discerning fantasy from fact, but the line between them is so blurry that it's starting not to matter. Be careful around rabbit holes and those who smile to much, and just avoid hat shops altogether.


It took three tries, but I finally got a book I recognized! Ah-ha!
Also, the moon outside looks like the Cheshire Cat might appear around it any second now.

I took the country quiz too. Turns out I'm Taiwan. this is the most terrifyingly accurate description I've seen of myself yet.


> You're Taiwan!
> Despite enormous setbacks, including the fact that most people refuse to recognize who you are or even that you exist at all, you've built yourself into quite a productive person. You've got a little trouble maintaining a sense of personal order, but through the mess, you're still very industrious and have a small but pivotal impact on almost everyone you know, and even people you don't. You make a whole lot of stuff.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I'm the same too, I had a drink and it was much better.....


I had my drink before I took the test. This could explain how I came up the same as Jim! Ha ha.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

BambiB said:


> I had my drink before I took the test. This could explain how I came up the same as Jim! Ha ha.


I think Jim would agree, but keep drinking it works out better that way, particularly if you read the book.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

You're Dune!
by Frank Herbert
You have control over a great wealth of resources, but no one wants to let you have them. You've decided to try to defend yourself, but it may take eons before you really get back what you feel you deserve. Meanwhile you have a cult-like following of minions waiting for your life to progress. This would all be even more exciting if you could just get the sand out of your eyes.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm To Kill a Mockingbird.  Weird because I just posted this book as my all-time favorite on the childhood books thread.


----------

